# Bowtech Destroyer 350 Draw Lenght Adjustment



## buckettruck (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a 2010 Destroyer 350 and since I don't use it, I'm going to let my nephew use it. My drawlenght is 26" but his is 28". Does anyone know if the drawlength can simply be adjusted for him, or do I need to buy a different cam module? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ray Czajka (Aug 19, 2012)

you need to put it in a press and just rotate cam no need to buy anything believe it 25in to 30 in on draw length


----------

